# Beautiful Kings need Great Homes in N. Cal



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-
I've got two bonded pairs (Amber & Big Man and Dancer & Sanchez) sitting on dummy eggs and looking forward to having a real home. All four are beautiful birds. Sanchez is BIG! Amber has gold eyes (Kings usually have brown- don't know what kind she really is). Big Man is a very devoted father and sits long hours on the nest. They're very tolerant of the other birds (except right at their nests).

I've also got a couple of singles- Baby is a sassy young bird who is very full of himself. Doll is an ADORABLE squeaker. Country is a mature hen who had a narrow escape: a BIG bunch of her back and tail feathers got pulled out but are growing back in perfectly. Louie is a big, mature and shy bird. He came in sick and with only one good eye but, thanks to For the Birds Avian Vet, he's recovered and can see in both eyes. He (I think) is a real sweetheart and needs a home in a safe, peaceful flock. I think he'd be great with smaller birds because he is so gentle and laid back.

I'm not quite ready to start shipping birds (yet!) but I will drive them to great homes in the N. Cal area. Check these birds out at www.mickaboo.org.


----------

